# Artifact of the battle for Guam in 1944



## syscom3 (Dec 5, 2005)

Saw this posted on the B29 website.

Another mystery of the battle on Guam, that hopefully can be resolved/explained

http://www.nps.gov/wapa/pphtml/newsdetail7344.html


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Interesting syscom. I agree hopefully someone will find out something about it.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2005)

Great find, syscom3! Interesting story


----------

